# W.I.P. (works in progress)



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Two pieces that I've been working on. Both using 1" thick Basswood.
The angel is a pattern from the Holiday 2011 issue of Woodcarving Magazine. It is about 10" long.
The 'Great Escape' deer is a Lora Irish pattern from her book 'Wildlife Carving in Relief'. 10" X 17". I was going to split up this piece of basswood for kindling but decided to make use of the imperfection in the grain. Haven't decided on a finish for either one yet. Paint or clear.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice work Ted!!! In progress no less. Should be just beautiful when finished. In my mind, carving is alot like turning, Should I ever get serious about either, there would be no going back *L*

Thanks for sharing!!
bill


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Ted. Carving is on my to do list.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bill and Chuck, I had never even thought about carving until we spent the last winter in southern Texas. Carving clubs everywhere. I found one and spent two days a week carving with some 'experts'. I had a good mentor(s).

When I joined the group, I was given a small piece of butternut cut out in the shape of a boot. One of the other carvers lent me a knife and said carve a boot. I'm sure he saw the puzzled look on my face. It took me over eight hours to carve this boot. It WAS a great sense of accomplishment and still is.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow! You really got some great talent in carving. The boots looks real. Great carving also on the angel and deer. Like them with clear finish, will show the beautiful grain on the wood and carvings as well.


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that's a well worn boot with lots of miles in it!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ted that is really great use of the firewood, the dark grain will make a great log for the deer to jump over.

I was looking for some clear white Aspin the other day and found a piece with a knothole that looked like a Pterodactyl eye and head ( Pterodactyl Pictures - Pictures of Pterodactyl ) 
so i bought that piece even though it was not the whitest board I found. Some day I'll design a file to cut it on my CNC. That would make an interesting how to for the CNC users and maybe some of the hand carvers on the forum.

Sorry didn't mean to steel your post!

The 2 pieces are coming right along, keep us posted with progress.
The Boot was a great first carving!


----------



## sheddweller (Mar 25, 2013)

Great work. 
Why is it with you guys across the pond.you seem to get hold of these beautiful pieces of timber. My local timber yard here in south west UK only stocks pine thats always warped or split, When i do get a good piece of pine. I take it home to my shop,put it on the bench and just stare at it for a while !!! then start to use and "connect" with it (if you get my drift).. AND you were going to "split this for firewood" brings tears to my eyes. 
I would have cycled over on me bike and bought it from you !!!! However yesterday,took family to a place called Martock (1hours drive)to an exhibition of wood work that included carving &pyro and all sorts ! The huge "timber yard" where it was held specializes in hard wood (sales).Thought I was in heaven for the day) With a dept. of "seconds" I bought about 20 pieces of oak 10x 6 "ideal for my sign making" for just under £5. Too nice to cut !! so STUFF my local supplier Ive got a place to go for real wood at last!!!!! Cheers Richard. keep up that good work!


----------



## rem0714 (Apr 18, 2013)

*early carvings*

:jester:up for your judgement, here are a couple of my early carvings...


----------



## rem0714 (Apr 18, 2013)

*post*

if i posted in the wrong place, admin is welcome to move or remove


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Your work is excellent and I am envious of your skill.


----------



## oercili (Apr 3, 2013)

Wood carving will be very nice when it is finished.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great carving on those beautiful pieces. Can't wait to see more photos with the finish.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

*Finally finished!*

It's been a busy year, sold our house, moved 1600 miles south, bought another house. I just finished the angel, in time for Christmas no less.
Six coats of Deft spray satin lacquer.


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW , what lovely work.
Sure glad you didn't use it for firewood as previously planned . 
I don't do any carving and envy ones that do such nice work as yours. . I am in the process of learning some wood burning .


----------

